# Spark



## vadim64 (Dec 7, 2011)

What is the best practice to install http://www.igniterealtime.org/projects/spark/index.jsp on a FreeBSD 8-STABLE desktop?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 7, 2011)

Chapter 5 Installing Applications: Packages and Ports

But, since there is no port for it yet, FreeBSD Porter's Handbook.


----------



## vadim64 (Jan 8, 2014)

thnx Thanks.


----------

